# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Dbol & tbol?

## willBbig1day

What is best Domestically available brand for Dbol and Tbol? (not planning on taking them together or anything) Not asking for site or anything, just wondering if there were any specific brands that you feel are the best time after time, without the hit or miss of some of the brands out there from batch to batch.

----------


## almostgone

Shree Venkatesh can be sourced domestically at times and it worked great for me.

----------

